# WTB Schwinn Debbie



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking for a 26" Schwinn Debbie in Pink and White. This is going to be a memorial to my wife Debbie (1949-2015) so I'd like to find a very nice one. 

Anyone have one?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

i am very sorry for your loss. i will look out for one. i recently seen one in blue and white. i think they only made these for two years? chrome fenders with enameled rims.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks!
I saw the Blue and White on Ebay and thought about it.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 10, 2016)

I have what I believe is a Debbie frame and fork. The pink is quite dark, more like desert rose?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

If you get the frame and fork from Gordon, you could get this Chainguard.http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCHWI...26-BIKE-vg-condition-/262220920214?nav=SEARCH


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks Gordon, but I'm looking for a complete bike. Does your frame have a bolt on or weld on kickstand?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my Debbie in 2003(1952-2003). I had the same idea and was so glad i waited until i found the right bike. She was from Iowa and i found a bike on Ebay that was an original bike from Iowa. The photo is from Ebay. I left the rear baskets off, removed the refective tape and the bike cleaned up nice. And no i can never sell it. I will leave it to the daughter when my time comes.


----------



## how (Jan 10, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> i am very sorry for your loss. i will look out for one. i recently seen one in blue and white. i think they only made these for two years? chrome fenders with enameled rims.




The production manager at the time had a girl named debbie and a boy named skipper
hence they only made those bikes for 2 years. The skipper is really the same as a Typhoon,, I assume the debbie was the same as a Hollywood.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 10, 2016)

*pink and white frame*

My frame has a welded on kickstand. The serial seems to make it a 1955, so it must be a Starlet or some other model than a Debbie.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still looking....


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 11, 2016)

Thats a interesting bike your lookin' for.  I have been on a pink/white schwinn kick lately and have not seen hide nor hair of one.   You might consider building one out of a fiesta or hollywood, no one would know but you


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 12, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Thats a interesting bike your lookin' for.  I have been on a pink/white schwinn kick lately and have not seen hide nor hair of one.   You might consider building one out of a fiesta or hollywood, no one would know but you



the two-tone paint scheme on the head tube on a DEBBIR & SKIPPER are unique to those bikes only, The HOLLYWOOD & FIESTA have different paint scheme's


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 12, 2016)

chainguard is different from  my fiesta and hollywood as well


----------



## Classic Debbie (Sep 6, 2016)

schwinnman67 said:


> Looking for a 26" Schwinn Debbie in Pink and White. This is going to be a memorial to my wife Debbie (1949-2015) so I'd like to find a very nice one.
> 
> Anyone have one?



Yes. I have one. See photo. Let me know if you are interested. I have more photos if you are interested.


----------



## Terry ray (Nov 18, 2016)

schwinnman67 said:


> Looking for a 26" Schwinn Debbie in Pink and White. This is going to be a memorial to my wife Debbie (1949-2015) so I'd like to find a very nice one.
> 
> Anyone have one?



I have one need restored


----------



## Terry ray (Nov 18, 2016)

Terry ray said:


> I have one need restored



It's a 1962 schwinn debbie s#L228864


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 19, 2016)

man buy it, these can be tough to find.........


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pics? I really want to find a nice one..


----------



## IowaDigger (Jan 26, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> Looking for a 26" Schwinn Debbie in Pink and White. This is going to be a memorial to my wife Debbie (1949-2015) so I'd like to find a very nice one.
> 
> Anyone have one?



Not sure how this works.  I just saw this post and signed up in order to discuss it.  I have the bike you are looking for in very nice original condition.  I am definately looking to sell it.


----------



## IowaDigger (Jan 26, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> Pics? I really want to find a nice one..



Here is a pic of mine.  It's a little dusty from being in storage but real nice condition.


----------



## biggermustache (Nov 27, 2019)

IowaDigger said:


> Here is a pic of mine.  It's a little dusty from being in storage but real nice condition.
> 
> View attachment 414926



Did you sell this bicycle?


----------



## IowaDigger (Dec 2, 2019)

319-210-0955 Hopefully it's okay to exchange information.  I have not used this forum before.


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2021)

Are you still needing the pink and white Schwinn badge? I will soon have one available from a 66 Miss Teen model. @schwinnman67


----------

